# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ایا میتونم درس های اختصاصیم رو 30درصد و عمومی 40 درصد بزنم؟

## pouyasadeghi

ایا من اگر از تیر ماه با میانگین روزی هفت تا هشت ساعت درس خوندن میتونم درس های اختصاصیم رو سی درصد و عمومی چهل درصد بزنم  برای سال 96 منظورمه دوستای من .منابع خوب هستن
ریاضی خیلی سبز
شیمی مبتکران و الگو
فیزیک گاج نقره ای
زیست عمارلو خیلی سبز و کتاب جامع زیست شناسی جای کتاب همون خوده کتاب فقط چند تا نکته بالاش گفته

دینی ایات  و نکات
فارسی کتاب های نشر الگو قرابت سبطی
زبان اناری
عربی ایاد فیلی

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*عمومی رو خیلی بالاتر از این حرف ها میشع زد!!!*

----------


## aktft

> ایا من اگر از تیر ماه با میانگین روزی هفت تا هشت ساعت درس خوندن میتونم درس های اختصاصیم رو سی درصد و عمومی چهل درصد بزنم منابع خوب هستن


از تیرماه خیلی دشوار هست چنین درصد هایی ، همه چیز با هم میخواید بخونید ، بدون ، مرور ، جمع بندی! میشه ولی خیلی دشوار هست! عمومی ها میشه امّا اختصاصی خیلی زمانبر هست

----------


## Tzar

عمومی میشه اختصاصی بستگی به پایت داره.... ولی شدیدا سخته کارت  

فرستاده شده از GT-I9070ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amir h

فکر کنم ایشون هدفشون کنکور 96 باشه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> فکر کنم ایشون هدفشون کنکور 96 باشه


بله 96

----------


## ََARMAN

من که فکر نکنم مگه میشه تو 12ماه :Yahoo (77):  عمومی رو 40 زد اونم فقط با روزی 8ساعت مطالعه

----------


## Dr.rabbani

برای کنکور 96 اره بابا بیشتر از اینم میتونی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Tzar

> بله 96


شما از تیر روزی هفت هشت ساعت تا کنکور بخون رتبه زیر هزارت قطعیه: | 
شایدم خیلی بهتر

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> من که فکر نکنم مگه میشه تو 12ماه عمومی رو 40 زد اونم فقط با روزی 8ساعت مطالعه


واقعا دلیلت

----------


## pouyasadeghi

بچه بیاد راهکار جلوم بزارید

----------


## sina a

شما همين الان هم براي كنكور ٩٥ بخونيد ميتونيد با ٤ ساعت عمومي خوندن حتي بالاي ٦٠ بزنيد و اختصاصي ها هم با روزي ٦ الي ٧ ميتونيد ٣٠ بزنيد.بعد شما ميخوايد با روزي ٧ الي ٨ ساعت از تير ما شروع كنيد!!!!!!!!!درصدتون بايد خيلي بالاتر از اينا بشه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sina a

> من که فکر نکنم مگه میشه تو 12ماه عمومی رو 40 زد اونم فقط با روزی 8ساعت مطالعه


چرا نميشه؟!؟ميتونه حتي تا ٧٠ يا ٨٠ درصدم برسونه

----------


## ََARMAN

خخ منظورمو انگار نگرفتین شما انگار قبلا هم کنکور دادین به هرحال یه تجربه ای دارین چرا انقدر گندش کردین کنکورو..از الان دارین به شروع از تیر بعدم درصد 30  40 فک می کنید؟؟ببخشیدا ولی مسخرس سوالتون معلومه میشه حتی 100هم زد حالا هر سطحی ک هستین منابعتونم ب نظرم خوبن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> خخ منظورمو انگار نگرفتین شما انگار قبلا هم کنکور دادین به هرحال یه تجربه ای دارین چرا انقدر گندش کردین کنکورو..از الان دارین به شروع از تیر بعدم درصد 30  40 فک می کنید؟؟ببخشیدا ولی مسخرس سوالتون معلومه میشه حتی 100هم زد حالا هر سطحی ک هستین منابعتونم ب نظرم خوبن


ببین داداش من 27 سالمه یه لیسانس کامپیوترم دارم مفت نمی ارزه و اینکه من سهمیه ایثارگران دارم و ازش استفاده نکردم شرط قبولی تو رشته های پزشکی و دندون و دارو اینکه بتونم به این درصد ها برسم

----------


## alibahadori

اگه منظورت کنکور 96 باشه 
میتونم قسم بخورم از تیر هر روز 7 ساعت تا خود کنکور بخونی و ول نکنی 
عمومی هات روی 70 
تخصصی رو هم میتونی روی 50 حساب باز کنی 
اگه هیچی بارت نباشه

----------


## ََARMAN

> ببین داداش من 27 سالمه یه لیسانس کامپیوترم دارم مفت نمی ارزه و اینکه من سهمیه ایثارگران دارم و ازش استفاده نکردم شرط قبولی تو رشته های پزشکی و دندون و دارو اینکه بتونم به این درصد ها برسم


 خوب این درصدای دور از دسترسی نیس و راحت تر از اونی ک شما فک می کنید میشه بهش رسید

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


ببین داداش من 27 سالمه یه لیسانس کامپیوترم دارم مفت نمی ارزه و اینکه من سهمیه ایثارگران دارم و ازش استفاده نکردم شرط قبولی تو رشته های پزشکی و دندون و دارو اینکه بتونم به این درصد ها برسم


یعنی من که ریاضیم.......دارم ول درس میخونم؟!!_

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> _
> یعنی من که ریاضیم.......دارم ول درس میخونم؟!!_


دقیقا منم رشته ام ریاضی بود ریاضی خوندن اشتباهه فقط رشته های مکانیک معماری عمران  برق خوبه تازه اگه از دولتی گرفتع باشی و  با سواد باشی بتونی مهر های نظام مهندسی داشته باشی و پارتی داشته باشی که بهت سهمیه بدن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> اگه منظورت کنکور 96 باشه 
> میتونم قسم بخورم از تیر هر روز 7 ساعت تا خود کنکور بخونی و ول نکنی 
> عمومی هات روی 70 
> تخصصی رو هم میتونی روی 50 حساب باز کنی 
> اگه هیچی بارت نباشه


همه درسا صفرم جز ریاضی واقعا خدام توش بله 96 منظورمه دوسته من اگه سهمیه نداشتم به فکر درس نمی افتادم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> ایا من اگر از تیر ماه با میانگین روزی هفت تا هشت ساعت درس خوندن میتونم درس های اختصاصیم رو سی درصد و عمومی چهل درصد بزنم  برای سال 96 منظورمه دوستای من .منابع خوب هستن
> ریاضی خیلی سبز
> شیمی مبتکران و الگو
> فیزیک گاج نقره ای
> زیست عمارلو خیلی سبز و کتاب جامع زیست شناسی جای کتاب همون خوده کتاب فقط چند تا نکته بالاش گفته
> 
> دینی ایات  و نکات
> فارسی کتاب های نشر الگو قرابت سبطی
> زبان اناری
> عربی ایاد فیلی


عربیت و دینیت و ادبیاتت و زیستت نیاز دارن ک بیشتر راجع بهشون فکر کنی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> عربیت و دینیت و ادبیاتت و زیستت نیاز دارن ک بیشتر راجع بهشون فکر کنی


منظورتون چیه منابع بهتری سراغ دارید

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> منظورتون چیه منابع بهتری سراغ دارید


آره بگرد - برا هرکی یه منبع خوبه - مثلا من با یه کتابی حال میکنم و نتیجه گرفتم - اما دوستم با همون کتاب و وقت گذاشتن بیشتر نتیجه ای رو ک باید بگیره رو نگرفت

----------

